# Humbled Netflix CEO still thinking, talking big



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

To hear Netflix CEO Reed Hastings tell it, the bone-headed decisions that have dragged down the Internet's leading video subscription service during the past five months eventually will be forgotten like a bad movie made by a great film director.

Shaking off the stigma of a massive flop won't be easy, a challenge Hastings acknowledged late Tuesday when he spoke at a U.S investor conference in New York. After his host mentioned the mystique surrounding Hastings as Netflix's fortunes soared a year ago, Hastings quipped: "Now, it's just pity."

More
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/story/2011-12-07/netflix-ceo-talks-future/51687904/1


----------



## Jazz308 (Apr 22, 2013)

Awwww, you just have to feel sorry for the guy (NOT!) as he is only getting $1.5M in stock options this year instead of a raise on the $3M he received last year. It is about time that a corporate CEO was made to suffer for boneheaded decisions. Some analysts are saying that he should rescind the new price increases, but Mr.Hastings claims his bad moves will be forgotten as Netflix spreads across the globe, streaming video expands and DVD's fade into obsolescence. 

Netflix lost over 800,000 subscribers from July to September and we will not know how much that exodus continues until the figures come out for the last quarter of 2011. Perhaps the share holders should demand a brain inspection on this guy.


----------

